# Show Us Your Watch Drawer



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

​


----------



## Renown99 (Dec 3, 2016)

Watch drawer, watch winders, watch safe. I'm not sure what to do. Watch winders and safe's are very expensive. Anyone have any recommendations.I have a walk in closet and thinking of making some sort of watch drawer. Where can I purchase the cushions, and inside the drawer material and or squares and can I get winders to go in the drawer?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

All I can say is that watch drawer is F'n awesome. My watch drawer is falling of the hinge with watch parafonilia spilling out if. When you pull it open spring bars mayfly out and take out an eye.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Isn't this just Doctor Strange's watch drawer with your name stamped on the video for some reason?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks a little bit nicer than my Invicta pelican case box... ;-)


----------



## Galder (Apr 12, 2017)

Newbie question here: Are the watches winded by the winders if they are placed flat? Shouldn't they be vertically placed for the rotors to actually move?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galder (Apr 12, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> Isn't this just Doctor Strange's watch drawer with your name stamped on the video for some reason?


You are 100% correct










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Galder said:


> Newbie question here: Are the watches winded by the winders if they are placed flat? Shouldn't they be vertically placed for the rotors to actually move?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good spot - yes, but this is from a film and most people will be impressed and not know better.

If the watches are slightly off horizontal it should still work, but not very well.


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

​That's almost my "grail" watch draw. My plan is to try to build one like this:

1.) Timed LEDs for a few solar watches, which would also turn on when the drawer is opened

2.) Smaller winders, so more watches would fit

3.) Automatic opening and closing

4.) Locking and at least a 100+ decibel siren alarm, with an integrated dual battery backup

5.) Possible voice confirmation _"watch draw open"_ / _"watch draw secure"_

With all the crazy gadgets available today, it should not be all that hard... and it could done in stages, while the draw is still being used. It would be even even cooler, if I could find (or hack) an applicable phone app, that could somehow be integrated with all or even some of the functions?

...or... I could just save up and buy one of these:








​


----------



## Walesy (Apr 27, 2013)

Immortus said:


> ​That's almost my "grail" watch draw. My plan is to try to build one like this:
> 
> 1.) Timed LEDs for a few solar watches, which would also turn on when the drawer is opened
> 
> ...


Im looking at this myself for a winter project, I wont be using winders though as I am not a winder fan. The issue is the watch holders, need something snug and that is able to be fixed onto to a board of some sorts within the safe. It wont be this size, just something based on this https://www.safe.co.uk/products/phoenix-titan-1283e.html


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Isn't this just Doctor Strange's watch drawer with your name stamped on the video for some reason?


Yup...

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------

